# OK, so what does 7 1/2 stone actually look like?



## CobsGalore (25 March 2013)

According to the Daily Mail, I should be less than 7 1/2 stone in order to be within the ideal 10% limit of my 14.2 heavyweight cob.

Are there any adults of a reasonable height who are 7 1/2 stone, and if you are brave enough to post a picture, please do!

The lightest I have ever been is about 9 stone and a size 8, any smaller and I think I would have wasted away!

I would be interested to know how many adults actually weigh less than 7 1/2 stone, which would be the maximum weight for an average size horse.


----------



## Becca-84 (25 March 2013)

Im 5'10 and weigh 7.5 stone. Max I've ever weighed is 8 stone. I work full time doing double shifts as a waitress, plus looking after pony and riding 6 x a week. I eat breakfast plus one meal a day and lots of lucozade but am definately not fading away. Yes you can see ribs, hip bones etc but i like it like that. Unfortunately don't have a picture at the moment otherwise i would post one.


----------



## CobsGalore (25 March 2013)

Becca-84 said:



			Im 5'10 and weigh 7.5 stone. Max I've ever weighed is 8 stone. I work full time doing double shifts as a waitress, plus looking after pony and riding 6 x a week. I eat breakfast plus one meal a day and lots of lucozade but am definately not fading away. Yes you can see ribs, hip bones etc but i like it like that. Unfortunately don't have a picture at the moment otherwise i would post one.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, thanks for posting.


----------



## mandwhy (25 March 2013)

Gosh, I am 5'10 and weigh almost twice that much :-( 13st was the last time I felt slim at a size 12/14, so I think 12 would be something to aim for for me. I'm not even going to bother finding out what I need to weigh according to that stupid study!


----------



## ladyt25 (25 March 2013)

Surely at 5'10, being under 8 stone cannit be healthy? That seems very light indeed. OP, I am 5'6 and round about 10 stone, give or take a few lbs either side. I understand I am average weight for my height although like most people I'd like to lose some lbs! I still ride my 14.2hh and do not feel or look underhorsed!


----------



## ladyt25 (25 March 2013)

*cannot


----------



## HeatherAnn (25 March 2013)

Becca-84 said:



			Im 5'10 and weigh 7.5 stone. Max I've ever weighed is 8 stone. I work full time doing double shifts as a waitress, plus looking after pony and riding 6 x a week. I eat breakfast plus one meal a day and lots of lucozade but am definately not fading away. Yes you can see ribs, hip bones etc but i like it like that. Unfortunately don't have a picture at the moment otherwise i would post one.
		
Click to expand...

How do you weigh 7.5 stone? I'm 5'11 and I would have to eat nothing to get even close to that weight. If you actually do weigh that much, which I highly doubt, that makes your BMI 14.93 which is the very bottom end of the scale. At my smallest I was 9 stone and due to my height couldn't get any lower than that without it getting dangerous.


----------



## Elsiecat (25 March 2013)

Becca-84, if your height and weight are correct I really hope you go to the doctors


----------



## CobsGalore (25 March 2013)

ladyt25 said:



			Surely at 5'10, being under 8 stone cannit be healthy? That seems very light indeed. OP, I am 5'6 and round about 10 stone, give or take a few lbs either side. I understand I am average weight for my height although like most people I'd like to lose some lbs! I still ride my 14.2hh and do not feel or look underhorsed!
		
Click to expand...

I am a very similar height and weight to you and have never felt that my 14.2 is too small for me or struggles to carry me.

The people who did the study must be aware of the number of adults who ride ponies who are never going to be 7 1/2 stone!


----------



## Toast (25 March 2013)

Under 8 stone is not healthy. Certainly for someone of your height. I don't mean to sound harsh but i bet you look terrible.
My younger sister is 5'7". She was diagnosed with Annorexia at 7st 3. She's now a very healthy 8st 9 and looks the world better for it.


----------



## StormyGale (25 March 2013)

Have to say I'm 5'10 and just over 8.5 stone I dropped to 7.5 when I was very very ill and I could barely walk around I'm naturally slim but I would never want to weigh that little again I was literally seriously ill and it scared me when o saw myself


----------



## Bourbons (25 March 2013)

I'm 5'1 and weigh 7st 12lbs, i'm a size 6/8 tops and size 8 jeans/trousers. My BMI is bang on perfect, and I could never, and would never want to drop my weight that low!! Insane!


----------



## Dusty85 (25 March 2013)

This 10% weight rule is complete nonsense. I am 62kg which is about 10 stone. I'm 5ft6 and have a perfect BMI. I'm a 10/12 size.
My horse is a 16.2hh TB (not a fine TB) who weights 550kg on the weigh tape. 

If I was 10% I would only be 55kg which is rather light. My horse is perfectly capable of carrying me at 11.2% of his body weight. 

As with most other articles in the Daily Mail, pay no attention and put it to the better use of lining your cat's litter tray


----------



## Elsiecat (25 March 2013)

Dusty85, are you me!???


----------



## wiz07 (25 March 2013)

I also weigh just over 7.5 stone - but at work so cant post a picture!  I am 
5ft2"


----------



## EQUISCENE (25 March 2013)

I am 5ft 4 and weigh 8.5 stone, wear size 10 so god knows what someone 5ft10 weighing 7.5 stones looks like and must wear a size zero..


----------



## thatsmygirl (25 March 2013)

I'm neally 6ft and am 12 stone which I'm a size 12. At my lowest I was 10 stone and looking back at pics I looked awful. 

5.10 and 7.5 stone is wrong and can't believe it's right unless there's a serious eating health issue going on


----------



## poiuytrewq (25 March 2013)

OP- Its evidently time to retire your horse 

I think that this article that everyone is talking about right now sounds like a load of cr**!

TBH if you weighed under 7.5 you'd probably be too weak to ride him.
Ive not even worked it all out for my horses because I don't want too feel bad for riding them. I know they all cope fine and no one had ever mentioned me being too big for any of them (although id not ride my daughters pony if I was to get much bigger) 
At the end of the dau its common sense stuff the article!


----------



## Dusty85 (25 March 2013)

Elsiecat: *checks myself in the mirror* 

Don't think so?!?


----------



## Antw23uk (25 March 2013)

I just had a steak and blue cheese salad at the Marriott hotel for a client lunch ... im stepping away from this thread with my head down  Thank god i only had sparkling water to drink


----------



## unbalanced (25 March 2013)

And my pony is a 14hh welsh d weighing 380kg on the weigh tape so what hope is there for me? I am 5'6 - I weigh just over 9st and really don't want to drop to 6st just to please the daily mail!


----------



## CobsGalore (25 March 2013)

poiuytrewq said:



			I think that this article that everyone is talking about right now sounds like a load of cr**!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I completely agree with you. They must be fully aware of young girls and body image and I think they should have thought about what they were writing in a little more depth.

There are plenty of leggy young girls out there still riding ponies, who will weigh a lot more than 7 1/2 stone, and it may give some young girls an unhealthy outlook on their bodies.


----------



## Javabb94 (25 March 2013)

thatsmygirl said:



			5.10 and 7.5 stone is wrong and can't believe it's right unless there's a serious eating health issue going on
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily I'm slightly taller height and 8 stone and perfectly fine!  eat the same as everyone else in fact probably more! 


I agree the 10% rule is ridiculous!


----------



## Becca-84 (25 March 2013)

Sorry on phone so can't quote. I DO actually weigh that little, always have done. BMI is usually around the 16 mark. Yes i am underweight but drs are not overly concerned because i don't go out of my way to starve myself. Im naturally like this and my sister is the same. Criticise all you like, believe me Im used to hearing it.


----------



## CobsGalore (25 March 2013)

Becca-84 said:



			Sorry on phone so can't quote. I DO actually weigh that little, always have done. BMI is usually around the 16 mark. Yes i am underweight but drs are not overly concerned because i don't go out of my way to starve myself. Im naturally like this and my sister is the same. Criticise all you like, believe me Im used to hearing it.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry if you feel like you have been criticised, this wasn't the purpose of my thread. I genuinely wanted to know if an adult of a reasonable height could healthily be less than 7 1/2, which is sounds like you (and some others) are.

People are different body shapes! I know if I was 7 1/2 stone I would look ill, but another person of a similar height and weight may look perfectly fine!


----------



## HeatherAnn (25 March 2013)

Becca-84 said:



			Sorry on phone so can't quote. I DO actually weigh that little, always have done. BMI is usually around the 16 mark. Yes i am underweight but drs are not overly concerned because i don't go out of my way to starve myself. Im naturally like this and my sister is the same. Criticise all you like, believe me Im used to hearing it.
		
Click to expand...

I just checked the NHS BMI calculator. Your BMI is 14.23. I advise you go and see your doctor as if you do weigh that little then your health is seriously at risk.


----------



## shannonandtay (25 March 2013)

My 13 year old daughter is then 2 stone overweight for her 14.3hh 414kg connie as she is already 5ft 6 and 8stone, how stupid, how can he have a rider of 6stone? this is stupid and young girls certainly don't need any excuse to think that they are fat


----------



## ladyt25 (25 March 2013)

I am surprised doctors aren't concerned and encouraging you to have a healthier diet, the same as they would with someone overweight. Being significantly underweight puts pressure on your body and organs that you won't necessarily be aware of yet. Certainly some people are naturally slender in build but that's even more of a reason to ensure you eat a balanced, healthy diet. If you are then fair play and maybe you are young, have fast metabolism or an overactive thyroid.


----------



## CobsGalore (25 March 2013)

shannonandtay said:



			this is stupid and young girls certainly don't need any excuse to think that they are fat 

Click to expand...

Completely agree


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 March 2013)

Just been discussing this with OH. We have decided all our horses will have to be sold including sons pony as the only one that is of any use will be the 19hh warmblood for me then again we could feed them up to the eyeballs to 'show condition' then we might be ok to ride them


----------



## ilvpippa (25 March 2013)

5ft 5, usually 9 stone 8. But had sickness bug so lost loads of weight am now 9stone 4! Have a flat tummy again hah! Untill I feel better and start pigging out!


----------



## Twinkley Lights (25 March 2013)

I'm 5ft.2" and for all of my adult life until I had a course of steriods at 43 I weighed 7 and a half stones.  I'm now back to 8 stones after nearing 9 on the steriods.  I suppose some people are just naturally thin I never had to diet or made any effort to control weight in the past.  I ride a haffy and a new forest type now so no problems if I do stay at 8 stones


----------



## rowan666 (25 March 2013)

Im 5.6' when I dropped to 7.5 stone (many years ago) I was very ill (diagnosed with over active thyriod) I was told I was bordering anorexia and my health was at risk! I certainly looked bloody awfull! My normal wieght is 8.5/9stone and im certainly not at that weight too big for my spindly anglo! 
That article is an absolute farce and completely irresponsible!!


----------



## ester (25 March 2013)

If Frank thinks I'm getting down to 7 stone he's got another thing coming


----------



## DJ (25 March 2013)

Here`s what it looks like .... this was me at my lowest weight as an adult ... I was 7st 9lbs in this picture, it was about 10 years ago .... yes i was slim, but i don`t think i looked ill ?


----------



## Old Bat (25 March 2013)

Relax and breathe, I think its a typo! I'm pretty sure the rule is 20% and I think it has been mentioned in another thread on here in recent weeks?


----------



## mandwhy (25 March 2013)

People do have different metabolisms and bone structure, I think its best we stay out of judging who is healthy and who isn't! 

I would need to be 48 kilos at the mo (lol) since my horse is at her skinniest, obviously if I make my horse fatter that isn't going to help, and there any percentage weight rule starts to fall apart... 

Totally agree that young girls don't need any help to think they're too fat. Makes me so sad when a 9 year old starts talking about being fat like something out of sex and the city :-( I hope this article has not been too widely read by young folk!


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (25 March 2013)

I'm 7 stone 11 and I'm 5ft and I'm 43. I do not diet. When I start to get a little heavy which I can feel straight away, I eat the same but less and increase my exercise. Even with riding daily(which is a job) and taking care of mine, it's not enough. I vary little home workouts that are 15-20 mins long. Then I'm back normal. 

There is a thread here Final Furlong started about racing. I posted some pics on there. Those were my racing days but I'm just a little lighter in those. No recent pictures of me not bundled up looking like a frumpy mud covered smurf. 

Terri


----------



## shadowboy (25 March 2013)

I'm 5'3 (and a bit lol!!) I weight spot on 9 stone. My tack weighs 8kg so in total 63kg my pony is 379 on weigh tape so  16.6 % of his body weight.  I would love to read the full report to see why they felt  10% was accurate


----------



## Ginger_ninja (25 March 2013)

I'm 7 1/2 stone and 5'7 and this is me on my 16hh warmblood. I don't think im unhealthy at all, just naturally slender.


----------



## flump (25 March 2013)

Pmsl at the smurf comment!


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (25 March 2013)

Flump, it's true. So sick of trying to look at bit classy, whatever that is when you spend your life in this weather, and coming in with mud everywhere. 

Terri


----------



## Fools Motto (25 March 2013)

If you want to see what 7.5st looks like, I'll happily post a picture of me....

Then you just have to imagine that image with my legs cut off and maybe an arm too... 

Don't think that is a pretty picture really!!

I'm 10.5 st , 5'4'' and seemingly far too fat to be anywhere near my mare, and certainly not even in the same country as my little filly!!


----------



## Firewell (25 March 2013)

I'm naturally thin but my healthy weight is 8st at 5ft5. I have dropped to 7.5st a few times when I don't concentrate on eating enough and I think I look to thin tbh. Here I am at 7.5st (in the grey top):-







and this is me at my healthy weight riding my 16.2hh TB:-







I certainly wouldn't feel heavy riding a 14.3hh cob at my weight but I may feel a bit leggy?!


----------



## Chestnutmare (25 March 2013)

Wow I'm also 5'10 and lowest I got to was 8.5st I looked ill gaunt and horrid actually I'm not a healthy weight of 10st 10 my mare is a 16hh Irish tb I wouldn't ride ponies now sadly but a 14.2 would carry me ok if your horse can handle you then great some heavier riders are more balanced than that of a lighter rider.


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (25 March 2013)

shadowboy said:



			I would love to read the full report to see why they felt 10% was accurate
		
Click to expand...

So would I! I'm not an adult but I'm joining in
Jock's about 14.1hh and he carries all 10 stone 6 pounds of me fine. There's a 14hh pony at my riding school who I ride a lot and he tends to jump more willingly with me than with other, lighter riders.

I think if I was a pony I'd rather have a slightly heavier adult ride me than an inexperienced young child bouncing around, which would be the fate of a lot of ponies as there aren't many adults who weigh less than 7 1/2 stone. I'd fear for where the more difficult ponies would end up with no-one light enough and experienced enough to ride them.

But The Daily Fail is renound for completely misinterpreting any kind of research they write an article on so I will continue to happily ride the stumpy little 14hh things that I love so much


----------



## CobsGalore (25 March 2013)

Tbh I think everyone who has posted a picture of themselves on here at 7.5 stone looks slender but definitely not too thin or ill.

I bet there are also lots of people that would look ill at that weight though. I think it depends entirely on your body type.


----------



## risky business (25 March 2013)

I'm 5'4 and weight 50kg..

Always been slim no matter what and how much I eat I always look and stay the same weight. One of my pet hates is people telling I'm to skinny and must be starving myself as it couldn't be further from the truth... I can eat more than most and can eat anything and not put a pound on just the way I am. 

I don't agree with the 10% rule.


----------



## CobsGalore (25 March 2013)

risky business said:



			Always been slim no matter what and how much I eat I always look and stay the same weight. One of my pet hates is people telling I'm to skinny and must be starving myself as it couldn't be further from the truth... I can eat more than most and can eat anything and not put a pound on just the way I am. .
		
Click to expand...

Ok ok don't rub it in...!!


----------



## Ginger_ninja (25 March 2013)

just like to add that my horse is around 440kg when competition fit, and with me being around 47kg, working that out as a percentage i weigh 10% of my horse. If i weighed any more than 7.5 stone then i would be too big! 
10% is ridiculous, 20% rule is what i always knew.


----------



## risky business (25 March 2013)

Excuse my warm winter dress sense (no I don't leave the house in this!) 

This is how I look.


----------



## criso (25 March 2013)

I would love to see the original study the DM quotes to see how it has been 'interpreted'.  

It says 10% in one line but then talks about 15% being satisfactory and 20% being a welfare issue.  If their figures are be believed it says that only 5% meet the criteria

I would also be interested in what tests did they use to decide the weight that was acceptable, what range of horses were used in these tests (height, type, breed etc).


----------



## Wiz201 (25 March 2013)

14.2 heavyweight cob? I went on one when I was 16 stone didn't bat an eyelid I don't trust anything the daily fail produces


----------



## sandi_84 (25 March 2013)

I'm 5'4"-ish and I'm just over 7 1/2 stone, in my defense I have a high metabolism (my mid life spread will hit me with avengance if my family is anything to go by ) and I seem to stay at about that weight now I have my horse. My biggest was 9 1/2 stone. I'm not posting a picture though coz I'd break the internet


----------



## Holzdweaver (25 March 2013)

When i weighed 7.5 stone (my usual was 9-9.5) i was a size 6, and was battling with an eating disorder. Im now back on track to a healthy 9 stone and size 8 and my target is 9.5 stone and a size 8-10 like i used to be (height is 5'7")

I ride a 15.3hh TB and according to the news, im way too heavy to ride him. he weighs 475kg and so i should weigh 47.5kg which is roughly 7.5 stone. 

Never again would i like to weigh that much. I looked terrible. No pictures though as im very camera shy when theres not a horse stood next to me and i couldnt ride much when i was so weak  xD


----------



## olop (25 March 2013)

I'm 6ft & 8 stone (you can see pics of me in my gallery) & I don't look ill or feel it!
I suffered from eating disorders terribly in my teens & have never managed to put on weight properly, I eat like a pig (according to OH!)
It still means according to that report i am too heavy to ride my boy, him being 15hh & 475kg


----------



## Holzdweaver (25 March 2013)

Everyone on the photos posted look great and healthy at the weight they are, i just dont have the type of body to be that light, with wide shoulders and hips, and so i looked like a walking skeleton, in fact i didnt go out of the house much because of the comments. 

Think the min i could comfortably be without things jutting out is 8.5stone and even then id be too heavy for my boy


----------



## riding_high (25 March 2013)

Becca-84 said:



			Sorry on phone so can't quote. I DO actually weigh that little, always have done. BMI is usually around the 16 mark. Yes i am underweight but drs are not overly concerned because i don't go out of my way to starve myself. Im naturally like this and my sister is the same. Criticise all you like, believe me Im used to hearing it.
		
Click to expand...

i'm the same as you, i can make people really ill simply because of what i can actually eat in a day and still not gain weight. the dr put me on different meds and i managed to gain a couple of stone and looked alot better however the slightest bit of stress and the weight falls off me.
i am 5'8/9 and weigh in at 8 stone at the moment, 2 months ago i was 12.2 stone. i'm still eating healthily but the weight is dropping off me. the dr isn't concerned about me either because of what i'm eating. 

6yrs ago i was between 7 and 7.5 stone.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (25 March 2013)

Well I have to say I do feel quite fat reading other posts. Most of you are so elegant looking! Me, I'm like I said, a smurf. Small but due to galloping horses I have thick arms and shoulders. I have longish legs for my height but then no length in my torso. Hence forth the smurf comment. I am muscle bound a bit. I actually don't like the way I'm built. My sister is the skinny elegant one. But her body isn't built for moving round bales and dealing with all that life with horses throws at you. But in fairness I think both of us were scared witless we'd end up like our cousins and aunts and uncles. Morbidly obese for their entire lives and they're still going. Medical marvels if you ask me. 

But I think it's safe to say I do not like how I look. Big huge football field of a forehead and the worst eyelashes on the planet. Not looking for "sympathy". At 43 I am what I am and that's life. I can still rock a set of full leather chaps. You need a half decent butt for that so I have pluses! LOL! 

Terri


----------



## tallyho! (25 March 2013)

Why are you basing it on 10% when 15% is more realistic?


----------



## HashRouge (25 March 2013)

I'm 5'7" and weigh 8 stone, which puts me at a fair bit over 10% of my mare's bodyweight. I have dropped weight recently because I'm more active now (have brought my mare back into work) but I couldn't really weigh much less and still look healthy. I'm very happy with how I look atm, and with my weight. I don't know how you could be 6ft and weigh 8 stone though


----------



## EPRider (25 March 2013)

I wonder how the old hunters used to manage, 18 stones of bloke, hacking miles to the meet, a full days hunting and then hack home miles again in the dark.  Some of those old downtrodden nags kept this up for years.


----------



## violethillx (25 March 2013)

I'm 7 stone exactly but only 5"3 and have always been quite petite build naturally. My pony is 14.1hh and a connemara so not overly fine build. It's me riding in the pic next to my name if you can kind of see!
Just realised... surely a 14.2hh cob can comfortably carry far more than 7.5stone...?

Edit: I don;t think this 10% body weight rule works at all.. that would mean I'd have to be about 38kg which would make me fit the weight criteria of an anorexic and I don't think I look big on my pony.


----------



## tallyho! (25 March 2013)

EPRider said:



			I wonder how the old hunters used to manage, 18 stones of bloke, hacking miles to the meet, a full days hunting and then hack home miles again in the dark.  Some of those old downtrodden nags kept this up for years.
		
Click to expand...

It was & IS done, doesn't make it right.


----------



## jjflash (25 March 2013)

well, it is the Daily Mail...


----------



## nikkimariet (25 March 2013)

Ok then. Let's see how good you really are.

How tall am I and how much do I weigh?


----------



## Tiarella (25 March 2013)

I'm 5ft5 and weigh 7 stone - I hate it  had everything done to me to see why I always look so ill but can't find anything  - I eat 3000+ calories a day to keep me at 7st or else I go to 6 1/2!


----------



## chazza44 (25 March 2013)

Please look after yourselves and aim for a BMI of 19-23 any less and your periods may stop and te risk of bone thinning and osteoporosis is really high.
I have no idea how they came to those conclusions in that paper but a sample size of 150 horses and riders is very small and the likelihood of a genuinely statistically significant result is small. 
If your horse is happy and you are a healthy weight I wouldn't sweat


----------



## Tiarella (25 March 2013)

Nikkim - I thinkkk, you are taller than me and weigh the same weight as me?


----------



## kate79 (25 March 2013)

I'm 5 ft 3 and 6 stone 10... I don't have and have never had a eating disorder...people come up up to me and say ooohhh your so lucky to be thin etc but its not.. I hate it but ha e 2 kids 2 horses 2 businesses I wouldn't be able to keep going if I didn't eat!! I have 2 ponies at 14.2 and they are perfect size for me.. One big hate is when people say aren't you thin... You wouldn't go to someone and say aren't you fat so not sure why people feel its ok to say to us skinny types!


----------



## dominobrown (25 March 2013)

I think the "10% rule" has been misinterpreted. Basically if you weigh less than 10% of your horse's bodyweight your weight has minimal/ if any affect on the horse, i.e its as good as carrying nothing for the horse. Again 15% to 20% is safe for the horse to carry, over 20% is a shady area (not ideal). 

Vets didn't actually claim that every rider should be under 10%, but sensationalist journalism made it out to sound like that.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (25 March 2013)

I am 5ft 4 and 9 stone  i used to do weights at the gym and was a bit heavier then. Im lazy now


----------



## Firewell (25 March 2013)

I think Nikki is quite small as her horse is small? Hmmm maybe 5ft2 and around 6.5st?
I do think that article was ridiculous. It doesn't make sense at all...


----------



## HollyWoozle (25 March 2013)

Apologies if someone already posted it (didn't read all the way through) but I understand that according to the new study the 10% rule is the OPTIMUM weight, NOT the maximum. Between 10 and 15% is considered 'satisfactory'. Then above that is considered a potential (but not definite) welfare risk. 

I'm not saying I agree with it (I've ridden ponies where I weighed over 15% of their weight!) but I don't think it's ridiculous to say that 10% can be the 'optimum'.


----------



## Theocat (25 March 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Why are you basing it on 10% when 15% is more realistic?
		
Click to expand...

Because the report said 10% was what we're all supposed to be.


----------



## Firewell (25 March 2013)

Ah I see now


----------



## TGM (25 March 2013)

chazza44 said:



			Please look after yourselves and aim for a BMI of 19-23 any less and your periods may stop and te risk of bone thinning and osteoporosis is really high.t
		
Click to expand...

This is very true.  I'm 5'2" and went down to 7.5 stone many years ago when I got a bit carried away with diet and exercise.  Got a bit of a wake up call when my periods stopped which was my body's way of saying something was very wrong!  Gone the other way now though!


----------



## cambrica (25 March 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			If you want to see what 7.5st looks like, I'll happily post a picture of me....

Then you just have to imagine that image with my legs cut off and maybe an arm too... 

Don't think that is a pretty picture really!!

I'm 10.5 st , 5'4'' and seemingly far too fat to be anywhere near my mare, and certainly not even in the same country as my little filly!!
		
Click to expand...

PMSL 

Trouble is I sound like your identical twin  If I weighed 7.5 st I would be a hologram !!


----------



## flump (25 March 2013)

NMT I'd say 5'7 and 8stone


----------



## Big Ben (25 March 2013)

It is interesting to see the naturally slim getting nagged here, I can imagine that if you are heating healthily but struggle to gain weight it is very annoying.

For those who are interested in looking at different body shapes and types, have a play with this http://www.mybodygallery.com/photos-20628-body-shape.htm it is very interesting.


----------



## Soup Dragon (25 March 2013)

Does this mean that the minimum weight for endurance; eventing etc need to change?

How many endurance horse weigh over 700kg for the minimum weight of 70kg (rider and saddle)?     Not sure how many would even be over 500kg for the 15% rule.

I fortunately am just below 15% for my pony.


----------



## Bojingles (25 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			a frumpy mud covered smurf.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, sounds familiar! You must use the same style guide as me!


----------



## Firewell (25 March 2013)

I literally do eat whatever I want and don't even think about it but that's not to say I eat a lot. It probably varies but I know for 10 years I have not gone 
much above 8st, I never diet. If I want something I eat it, if I don't I don't and I think that is the best way to be.
Now i'm 7 months pregnant and it's interesting to see the scales go up! I'm now over 9 stone and it's cool!! I have boobs whoop! I still eat what I fancy. It is very possible to be a normal adult size and be 7.5st and perfectly healthy but I do appreciate for some people it's not healthy. 
I do think that there probably is an increase in overweight people riding horses that are not the right size as a general population we are getting bigger. It is however hard to put a number on it as our bodies are so different and carry weight differently. Also so do horses, a chunky 14.3 cob probably has more carrying power than a 16hh Tb.


----------



## Jesstickle (25 March 2013)

criso said:



			I would love to see the original study the DM quotes to see how it has been 'interpreted'.  

It says 10% in one line but then talks about 15% being satisfactory and 20% being a welfare issue.  If their figures are be believed it says that only 5% meet the criteria

I would also be interested in what tests did they use to decide the weight that was acceptable, what range of horses were used in these tests (height, type, breed etc).
		
Click to expand...

The full paper has never been published. Only the abstract. So without contacting the authors we will never know who came up with the 10% 15% 20% cut offs. 

Also, the research was not performed by a vet for whoever mentioned vets.

In its defence it does say 10% is unrealistic for the general population and 15% is fine.

Which is what most of us already knew I supsect


----------



## Fools Motto (25 March 2013)

cambrica said:



			PMSL 

Trouble is I sound like your identical twin  If I weighed 7.5 st I would be a hologram !!
		
Click to expand...

Ohh, a twin!

Fancy some chocolate?


----------



## criso (25 March 2013)

Be interesting to get some of the HHO males to tell us what they weigh. 

According to a BMI index I looked at the lowest healthy weight for a 5' 10" man is about 12 stone/79kg.  They would need a horse weighing 790kg.


----------



## Megibo (25 March 2013)

I'm 5ft 4 and currently weigh 11 stone 9... however I'm on Slimming World and have lost 10lb so far. I'm aiming for 'realistically' 10 stone however I want to be 8st 4lb which is my 13.3 D's 15%. 
I think bone structure plays a part though, I already look slimmer at this new weight so not sure I could make 8 stone 4 unless I really push it!


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 March 2013)

My neighbour is under 7.5 stone. She is about 4ft9 I would guess and my 3 year old daughter's 00 riding hat fits her!  Don't think she is the norm!!


----------



## ISH_lover (25 March 2013)

im about 5'2/5'3 and have been 7.10 stone for about a year now give or take a few pounds. I never stop eating but am always on the go


----------



## Littlelegs (25 March 2013)

I'm 5'10 & fluctuate between about 8 stone 6 & 8st 11. Although if I'm ill I drop below it. I eat almost none stop, & I have a decent amount of muscle. In my teens I was this height & round the 7 stone mark, late teens up till early 20's about 8 stone. And at that size I was working & riding horses all day so had nothing but solid muscle. I gained weight in pregnancy (daughter 8) & since I make a permanent effort to keep it on for appearance. My body would prefer to be about 8stone though. I'm perfectly healthy, & had zero trouble conceiving, with pregnancy or birth or breast feeding. And I don't really care what my bmi says my health is. 
  I'm guessing nikki marriett is tall, 5'8 - 5'11 perhaps.  Hard to guess weight in that jacket, if she has a six pack etc then weight could be quite a bit more  than if not. At a guess, weight between 7 & 8 stone max, maybe 8&1/2 if she is solid muscle .


----------



## TrasaM (25 March 2013)

I think that this thread shows the huge weight differences between people of the same height but with different body types. 
I'm 5'5" and weight 9st 12lb. At 9st I look very thin and would be a small size 10-8. 
Just lost 12 lbs in the last few months  now a size 10.

At 21 I weighed 8 ST and was pretty much a skeleton.


----------



## Crackerz (25 March 2013)

My best friend is 10.5 stone and 5'8' and looks so very thin! She is oozing muscle but my god she's slim! 

She wouldn't be able to function if she was much lighter than she is now.


----------



## JustKickOn (25 March 2013)

nikkimariet said:



			Ok then. Let's see how good you really are.

How tall am I and how much do I weigh?
		
Click to expand...

(took out the pic to save forum space 

I would say you're 5 ft 7/ 5 ft 8, and weight not much more than 8 stone, although you could also be packing a lot of muscle (core strength and what not) which would zip your weight up.
One thing I always notice about your pictures is how stick thin your legs are.


I'm 57kg which equals a smidge under 9 stone on my scales, and it rarely fluctuates above that. I have a very high metabolism and a craving for cake so am quite lucky in that respect. When I go on a no-sugar drive or have been ill, I can drop down to 55kg! 

Last weight tape showed the horse to be 513kg, which would put me at 11.1% of her body weight. Sometimes she tapes at 521kg, which is then 10.9%. 

Although a lot of weight tapes aren't very accurate. At trailblazers last year, the Spillers weighbridge added an extra 30kg to a horse's weight tape measurement. Dodson and Horrell have recently designed a new weight tape which has been scientifically proven to be more accurate.


----------



## Crackerz (25 March 2013)

RiderLizzie said:



			Although a lot of weight tapes aren't very accurate. At trailblazers last year, the Spillers weighbridge added an extra 30kg to a horse's weight tape measurement. Dodson and Horrell have recently designed a new weight tape which has been scientifically proven to be more accurate.
		
Click to expand...

I had a 5yold New Forest who qualified for Fit for the Future at NPS Champs. He was a full up 14.1hh, absolutely stonkingly fit and weigh bridged at 461 kg at the champs. Not an ounce of fat on him and he wasn't a particulary chunky NF either! Lots of people well under estimate the weight of their horses imo. He was 40kg heavier on the bridge than on a tape...


----------



## ~ Clear Light ~ (25 March 2013)

I weigh 7.5 stone and am just over 5'3". Naturally slim, always have been. Pretty much vegan but eat loads of junk at times... Friends laugh at how much I eat and snack throughout the day!! I do a lot of hardcore schooling so I doubt I'll ever be able to put much more weight on. I have tons of energy too, juggling different careers, horses and the rest!

I have never felt outhorsed, I school ponies from 12.2hh to over 17hh WBs and can ALWAYS get them going forwards and am strong enough to ride decent sitting trot etc. My most advanced horse is a big moving WB, and I would go as far as saying I prefer riding big movers as opposed to easier, flat moving types, although I'm lucky I get to ride a full spectrum unlike most people. I always say technique over strength ;-)


----------



## MasterBenedict (25 March 2013)

This was me at 7st9 and 5ft6 when I was working and living at a riding school 24/7 I don't think I look thin, just healthy and fit.

Unfortunately that was 2 years ago and I have since gained nearly 2st due to a new office job. It's certainly warmer but not liking the side effects!!!


----------



## claracanter (25 March 2013)

I think that article that means that most NH jockeys are overweight!!!


----------



## Buds_mum (25 March 2013)

So no offence to all you skinny minis but where are all the normal size people posting on this thread.... I mean adults of 5'4 and say 12 stone? 
That's what I am, and as my 16.3 weighs just under 800kg at a 'good' weight (ie. Not overweight) so am in the 10%. 
But then again I bought a horse big enough to carry me, which is really the main thing. Not striving to be something you will never be ie. Half.your actual current weight.

I would love too loose another 2 stone but as my horse comfortably carries me I feel no pressure to loose it for anyone other than myself.


----------



## JustKickOn (25 March 2013)

MasterBenedict, I think your jacket is quite deceptive of your size in that picture. No offence meant!


----------



## MasterBenedict (25 March 2013)

RiderLizzie said:



			MasterBenedict, I think your jacket is quite deceptive of your size in that picture. No offence meant!
		
Click to expand...


No offence taken hehe! Well it was a borrowed jacket I suppose but don't think I have any other decent pics from back then...


----------



## Echo Bravo (25 March 2013)

Doesn't matter what weight you are if your horse is comfortable carrying you and happy with it, so what does it matter what other people think. I think it's a carry on from Obese Britain, making us worry that we are grossly overweight, lets face it if you own a horse/dog you are always doing some exercise as in mucking out/poo picking/riding/trying to catch the bl**dy thing/being towed along power walking with your dog ect.


----------



## meandmyself (25 March 2013)

QR

I thought it was 20% of the horse's weight, not ten. I'm sure it came from the US Calvary manuals.


----------



## Big Ben (25 March 2013)

meandmyself said:



			QR

I thought it was 20% of the horse's weight, not ten. I'm sure it came from the US Calvary manuals.
		
Click to expand...

That's so yesterday, due to inflation 20% is now 10%, must be a future politician who came up with that one.


----------



## EmmasMummy (25 March 2013)

This is 8stone(a size 8)5ft 5 on a 15hh cob....





This is about 7stone(a size 4-6)5ft 5 on same 15hh cob





And this is 12stone 8(a size 10)5ft 6.4 on the same horse





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

And just to add........this is me when I first got him ans I was 16stone...and I was regularly riding him then. Over the next year I lost 4 stone. One clearly noticeable thing is my leg length......as when I was fat and riding, my leg only really went that far round..







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Holly Hocks (25 March 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			So no offence to all you skinny minis but where are all the normal size people posting on this thread.... I mean adults of 5'4 and say 12 stone? 
That's what I am, and as my 16.3 weighs just under 800kg at a 'good' weight (ie. Not overweight) so am in the 10%. 
But then again I bought a horse big enough to carry me, which is really the main thing. Not striving to be something you will never be ie. Half.your actual current weight.

I would love too loose another 2 stone but as my horse comfortably carries me I feel no pressure to loose it for anyone other than myself.
		
Click to expand...

Well I consider myself pretty "normal" but would probably be considered obese compared to some of the stunners who have posted on here (yes I'm jealous of them!) but I would look so fat compared to some of these photos that I'm scared to post the photos now.  In fact I've just looked at a photo that I posted on here ages and ages ago and was told I look too big on the horse and I still struggle to see what the person who said that was actually looking at!


----------



## coloredred (25 March 2013)

5ft4 and about 7.5st in this photo.


----------



## nikkimariet (25 March 2013)

rachaelstar said:



			Nikkim - I thinkkk, you are taller than me and weigh the same weight as me?
		
Click to expand...

Good guess!



Firewell said:



			I think Nikki is quite small as her horse is small? Hmmm maybe 5ft2 and around 6.5st?
		
Click to expand...

The horse size can be deceptive, in this pic I'm the same height and weight as before:





But the horse is 17.2hh (and those are meant to be jumping length stirrups, whoops!).



flump said:



			NMT I'd say 5'7 and 8stone
		
Click to expand...




Littlelegs said:



			I'm guessing nikki marriett is tall, 5'8 - 5'11 perhaps.  Hard to guess weight in that jacket, if she has a six pack etc then weight could be quite a bit more  than if not. At a guess, weight between 7 & 8 stone max, maybe 8&1/2 if she is solid muscle .
		
Click to expand...




RiderLizzie said:



			(took out the pic to save forum space 

I would say you're 5 ft 7/ 5 ft 8, and weight not much more than 8 stone, although you could also be packing a lot of muscle (core strength and what not) which would zip your weight up.
One thing I always notice about your pictures is how stick thin your legs are.
		
Click to expand...

You guys are right in the height dept, I'm 5ft8. 

But I'm 7st3.

I've got a lean, boyish shape with nothing on my legs or arms and my hips/shoulders are the same width. Barring one uncle and one auntie, I come from a family of beanpoles.



kate79 said:



			You wouldn't go to someone and say aren't you fat so not sure why people feel its ok to say to us skinny types! 

Click to expand...

There *are* some people, even on this forum, who think it *is* okay to say that


----------



## Mongoose11 (25 March 2013)

Sweet Jesus, NikkiMarriet. I need to lose you. How about you come and punch me in the face with some more perspective?


----------



## noodle_ (25 March 2013)

im 5'7 and flutter between 9.5 and 10,.5 stone depending on the time of the year 

atm im nearer my heaviest - my pony is 14.1hh (will grow to around 14.3)  but if it makes sense im a light rider and dont look my weight?!

im slim on top/small waist - my hip/arse carries the weight!!   yes id like to be slimmer but i have no will power and tbh when i was skinny i looked like i had an eating disorder (its jsut not me)! also given my build (broad shoulders and hips like kim kardashian lol -= i looked daft)!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (25 March 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			So no offence to all you skinny minis but where are all the normal size people posting on this thread.... I mean adults of 5'4 and say 12 stone? 
That's what I am, and as my 16.3 weighs just under 800kg at a 'good' weight (ie. Not overweight) so am in the 10%. 
But then again I bought a horse big enough to carry me, which is really the main thing. Not striving to be something you will never be ie. Half.your actual current weight.
		
Click to expand...

The OP did only ask to see what 7.5 stone looked like though? 
Although I agree with your last statement people wither seemed under or over horsed these day and I do think people need to be realistic about their weight without normalising being overweight.


----------



## nikkimariet (25 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Sweet Jesus, NikkiMarriet. I need to lose you. How about you come and punch me in the face with some more perspective?
		
Click to expand...

Pardon?


----------



## Mongoose11 (25 March 2013)

It meant that the fact that I need to lose a whole 'you' in weight was a bit of a sobering slap in the face


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (25 March 2013)

5ft 8 and 9.5 stone.. i'm a size 10/11 (if there's such a size), my horse is a 15hh Shire x Cob.. Most teenagers I know who own horses could easily disappear behind lamp posts as it is! 
I know people who have tried for years to loose weight, and despite keeping to a strict diet, just can't shift it. You are what ever is in your genes, if your meant to be hour glass, a pear, or a bean post that's what nature intended.


----------



## muckypony (25 March 2013)

This thread is very interesting! Im about 5'6" and about 8.5 stone. I have absolutely nothing up the top but a rather big bum  

I wish I wasn't so skinny sometimes - people always draw attention about how skinny I am.. which I actually think is quite rude and find it very annoying as I would never think it acceptable to call someone fat!


----------



## LittleMonster (26 March 2013)

Im excatly seven and a half stone, i have a little bit of a pop belly but thays because i havent started my "summer eating habbits".
Im 5'4 my hip bone, collar bones, wrists, ribs show, i have reallt skinny arms, horse riders legs i habe been told? But i think that cob can hold more then that! not sayibg like 20st!


----------



## PingPongPony (26 March 2013)

I'm 5ft11 and 1/2 and weigh 10st5, ride a 16hh ISH. I do feel a bit tall on her because of my ridiculously long legs, so yes I would prefer something wider or around the 17hh mark, but weight wise, I don't feel that she struggles with me. Yes I would like to lose 5pounds, and I find it easy to lose the pounds but I find it hard to stay at 10st, my body naturally goes back to 10st5, but it doesn't go above that, just stays at that weight, if I were to stay at 10st, i'd have to cut down the amount of food I eat but also means that I would be constantly hungry. The 16hh ISH is my loan horse and I got her when I was 15, so I was shorter and lighter, my next horse will be something like a warmblood type around the 17hh mark, but I do still feel ok on this one still


----------



## little_critter (26 March 2013)

My OH is a skinny ******. About 5'6 and 57kg (pretty slim for a bloke). He kept getting concerned looks from his parents and the 'are you eating ok?' questions ....that is until they see him eat. He can pack away a massive amount of food! The thing is he's very active and loves his cycling. 
Nothing to do with the 10% rule but an example of how you can be slim without having an eating disorder.


----------



## kate79 (26 March 2013)

Little_critter .. Exactly that... It really pees me off when people jump on the band wagon... Oh your 7 stone you have a eating disorder.. You can't function on that little weight etc.. Everyone is different with different genetics... I come from a family of slims , I eat what I like etc I'm healthy... In fact i passed a medical through the adoption process (which is hard) my bmi is on the lower end but I have always been like it so they weren't to worried   I just think its rude that when someone out they were 7 stone that they were told to go see a doctor...rude in my opinion!


----------



## tallyho! (26 March 2013)

Theocat said:



			Because the report said 10% was what we're all supposed to be.

Click to expand...

No it didn't, that what the papers said. The study just said optimal 10%, average 15% and suboptimal 20%.


----------



## 1stclassalan (26 March 2013)

kate79 said:



			Little_critter .. Exactly that... It really pees me off when people jump on the band wagon... Oh your 7 stone you have a eating disorder.. You can't function on that little weight etc.. Everyone is different with different genetics... I come from a family of slims , I eat what I like etc I'm healthy... In fact i passed a medical through the adoption process (which is hard) my bmi is on the lower end but I have always been like it so they weren't to worried   I just think its rude that when someone out they were 7 stone that they were told to go see a doctor...rude in my opinion!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's rather ironic when people are keen on saying this to thin people but usually don't criticise .....erm... bigger people in the same way.

I eat like a horse ( yep, off the floor with slobbery bits!) and have never had a weight problem but that's mainly due to me being a tallish bloke and burning it off - I passed some of my thin genes to one daughter but they were skipped in the other!

We joke that Mrs FirstClass has only put a stone on since I've known her ( over 40 years ) -it's on the third finger of her left hand!

She has been bombarded with various forms of tut-tutting all the way to blazing abuse over her weight - which is mostly in folk's minds because she's never been less than the seven and half stone we are discussing and at 5'4" that's fine - I've certainly approved!!! She used to look absolutely stunning on supermare - before she lost her confidence!

Oh - Ginger-ninja - lovely riding position!


----------



## Kadastorm (26 March 2013)

This ratio crap is really starting to pee me off. its not good for those with already low self esteem and poor body image. according to the 10% figure i would be too heavy for even our 17.2hh, IDx. I ride 13.2hh to 15.2hh horses every week but according to this new 10-15% ratio i would be too big for all of them - im 5'10 and 10st. 

i used to work out weight loads based on 20% and then minus 2stone for tack and equipment.


----------



## ShadowFlame (26 March 2013)

The problem you have is that everyone is made up slightly differently, i.e. some people have denser bones, more muscle, etc, which will affect their healthy weight.

I'm 5'6, the lightest I've ever been is around 8st10. I was told I looked anorexic, and my size 8 clothes were baggy. For me, happy weight is 9-9.5st, any more than that I feel too big, any smaller is pushing it.

On another note, I have a friend who's 5'10". She was dianosed with eating disorders (bulimia), and was verging on skeletal. She still weighed 9st.

To me, unless you're particularly short, naturally lighter-built, or a child, 7.5st is not healthy. For the record, I have a 14.3hh HW cob, so according to the BBC he can't carry me


----------



## EmmasMummy (26 March 2013)

ShadowFlame said:



			The problem you have is that everyone is made up slightly differently, i.e. *some people have denser bones, more muscle, etc, which will affect their healthy weight.*

I'm 5'6, the lightest I've ever been is around 8st10. I was told I looked anorexic, and my size 8 clothes were baggy. For me, happy weight is 9-9.5st, any more than that I feel too big, any smaller is pushing it.

On another note, I have a friend who's 5'10". She was dianosed with eating disorders (bulimia), and was verging on skeletal. She still weighed 9st.

To me, unless you're particularly short, naturally lighter-built, or a child, 7.5st is not healthy. For the record, I have a 14.3hh HW cob, so according to the BBC he can't carry me 

Click to expand...


OH's sister is like this....she was doing something years ago to do with the RAF and she was deemed obese.........but she was about a size 8-10 and had no fat on her.  In the end she got a bone density scan for some reason and they found out she has 'heavy bones' or something.  SO even looking super skinny she will weight more than the 'average' person of that build. 

Is there not that thing about wrist circumference?  Over lap its small frame, touch is medium and gap = large?  But I guess you would need to be of average weight first to guess that. 

In my pic of me at 12stone odd.......I was in the gym 2 hours a day along with riding and the stables for about 2 hours a day and I had 22-23% body fat....but I was still deemed overweight by the BMI etc.


----------



## risky business (26 March 2013)

kate79 said:



			Little_critter .. Exactly that... It really pees me off when people jump on the band wagon... Oh your 7 stone you have a eating disorder.. You can't function on that little weight etc.. Everyone is different with different genetics... I come from a family of slims , I eat what I like etc I'm healthy... In fact i passed a medical through the adoption process (which is hard) my bmi is on the lower end but I have always been like it so they weren't to worried   I just think its rude that when someone out they were 7 stone that they were told to go see a doctor...rude in my opinion!
		
Click to expand...

If only you could like a post!

I get sick and tired of people pointing my weight out.. 

I get annoyed with people also assuming because I'm of a smaller weight I should automatically be over the moon with how I look and I'm not allowed an opinion on my weight. 

If its extremely rude to say to someone who is big that their to big they need to lose weight as they look awful and are unhealthy, then saying it to someone who is thin is just as bad.

Assuming all skinny people starve themselves is the same as saying all over weight people sit around eating cakes all day and never exercise


----------



## Hawks27 (26 March 2013)

Becca-84 said:



			Im 5'10 and weigh 7.5 stone. Max I've ever weighed is 8 stone. I work full time doing double shifts as a waitress, plus looking after pony and riding 6 x a week. I eat breakfast plus one meal a day and lots of lucozade but am definately not fading away. Yes you can see ribs, hip bones etc but i like it like that. Unfortunately don't have a picture at the moment otherwise i would post one.
		
Click to expand...

That can't be right! i am 5ft 9 and am quite broad and stocky looking in general bone structure for a girl and when i was ill i dropeed down to 9st and a dress size 8 and looked very ill and painfully thin i was weak and very sick. healthy am 10 to 10.5st and a dress size 10 and still look rather slim. i actually feel more attractive at 11st anda dress size 12 as i love my curves and womans body and i ride a 15'1 muscle bound amerian horse and he carries me well


----------



## Love (26 March 2013)

im 5ft4 and 7.5 stone, but i eat like a horse! i must just have a fast metabolism as i have never been able to put on weight, despite how much i eat (either that or i have worms...  )

Not read all pages so sorry if this has been said before. The thing is, 2 people can look identical weight and height wise but may actually weigh different amounts as muscle and bone density vary so much in people. So its really hard to judge just by looking.


----------



## Honey08 (26 March 2013)

We used to have heigth and weight charts for work, but they have now scrapped them for the phrase "weight in proportion to height" which is much more sensible.  I always used to be at the upper end of their weight chart, even when slim and a size 10-12.  I have big hands for a lady (and feet!) and would guess I have a large frame perhaps?  

OH is built like William Fox Pitt and underweight for his height technically, but cannot put weight on to save his life.  He had an emergency operation years ago, where he got critically thin.  The hospital said he could come home when he got to a certain weight.  In the end they gave up - he still hasn't got there ten years on!

I think that you have to be sensible and look at the big picture.  Personally I know that I look, and indeed am, overweight, as well as being overweight on paper.  While 7.5 stone may sound very underweight on paper, the people on here that have put pictures up are clearly healthy at that weight.


----------



## tango'smum (26 March 2013)

i am 5'3 and weighed 6 st 3.. last yr. i now weight just under 7 st... have to where childrens jeans and tops... size 6 adults is to big... my pony is 12.3hh and about 312kg.. am i to big for him then?


----------



## EffyCorsten (26 March 2013)

When I was 7.12 and 5'7 my doc was very worried I couldn't get into the army and was told by my doc I had to put on weight to be healthy. I wouldn't mind being a bit slimmer now but not that slim ever again!


----------



## tango'smum (26 March 2013)

i'd be happier at 7 1/2 . i have tried to put weight on but cant.. i have to have vit b12 jabs every 3 months for the rest of my life. and folate...


----------



## nikkimariet (26 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			It meant that the fact that I need to lose a whole 'you' in weight was a bit of a sobering slap in the face 

Click to expand...

Ahh ok


----------



## tinap (26 March 2013)

My daughter is about 7 1/2 stone but she's only 5' maybe 5'1". Being athletic she is quite muscley but still slim. I think if she was taller she would look too skinny. She rides anything from 13hh - 16hhs xx


----------



## EffyCorsten (26 March 2013)

Whoops posted too soon, stupid phone! I think this stupid study is not healthy for any of us, we are all so different! What I want to know is why haven't we all crippled all horses over the years from being "too heavy" of course there are limits but that study is insane! we can't judge ourselves or eachother based on eachothers heights and weights, my mum and I are the same weight and look completely different!! Wouldn't mind her tiny legs though...


----------



## Shantara (26 March 2013)

This is what 7.1st and 5ft 8 looks like. (1st pic)

I have put on a bit of weight and I now weigh 130lbs/9.2st and the 2nd and 3rd pics is what that looks like.













With a BP


----------



## rowy (27 March 2013)

I am 5ft6 and around 8 stone 10 pounds . Size 8. 

I find if I get any thinner I actually look like a skeleton. I was about 8 stone when I was 16 and people thought I was anorexic! 

Its funny how many people look the same size and are the same clothes size but really different weights!
my weight now: 






When I was my lightest:


----------



## Echo24 (14 April 2013)

I'm 5ft 1in and weigh exactly 7 stone. My weight rarely fluctuates, the lightest I've been is under 6 and a half stone due to working long hours in kennels and generally being stressed. The most I've weighed is 8 stone, which was a result of doing an office job for two years! On my phone so can't post pics. But I think being a short arse means I don't look particularly thin!

However, I think regardless of your weight, if you're a balanced, light rider, that is far better for a horse than a bag of dead weight bouncing on top of a horse!


----------



## The wife (14 April 2013)

Jeez, I'm not even sure I've ever been 7.5 stone.  Not even entirely sure that I was that light when the mother had me... I'm 5ft3, weigh between 10 and 10 half. Eat very little, work 12 hour days and doctors say I'm a stone overweight. Recently had the sweetest little mare in, stood about 14.3hh, fairly fine bred. Working on this theory, my heffer bottom should not have been anywhere near her. Did she struggle? Definitely not. All a load of balls!


----------

